# Whoa, $50 tip for lost Iphone!



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

They called me this morning ( to their phone which I found in my vehicle night before )

She was going to be late for a flight, normally I would have them come get it, but in this case,
since I was 25 miles in the wrong direction, I decided to do the good deed and just deliver it ( i work night shift, and it's in morning, so no loss of productive time ). I didn't even mention money or tips or anything, and when I arrived , handed them the phone, her hubby gave me a $50 tip! 

Faith in humanity restored ( and I was losing hope )

!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

good to hear a positive story! I have found FIVE phones (among other things) left in the car...four of the five did not gave a reward, even though I went out of my way to return them -- ALL of those four were 20-something millennials; meanwhile, a wealthy, successful businessman in his early 40s gave me an $80-dlr reward for returning his phone right away


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> good to hear a positive story! I have found FIVE phones (among other things) left in the car...four of the five did not gave a reward, even though I went out of my way to return them -- ALL of those four were 20-something millennials; meanwhile, a wealthy, successful businessman in his early 40s gave me an $80-dlr reward for returning his phone right away


Most likely because the phone was actually worth something to the businessman, and the millennials would just have mom or dad (that 40 year old businessman) buy them a new one if it was not returned and just download their contacts and crap from the cloud.


----------

